# Performance Dog Food



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I posted this same thread in the Upland section, but I'd like to hear what my waterfowl guys have to say. I'm switching my 10 month old lab off puppy food soon, and the hunting season is around the corner, so I'm trying to figure out what kind of fuel the little guy needs.

I have my dog on a normal food that he does very well on. It is not a high protein or high calorie sporting dog or high performance food. I thought I would wait until just before the hunting season to work a high performance 30/20 type food into his feeding schedule, but then I started to think about how I would work it in. Should I feed him that food from September through December? Should I feed it to him only on days we hunt? Should I mix it in his food and feed him a mix during whole season? 

Those questions in my head led me to consider a potential alternative to getting my dog more protein and energy when he needs it, which I wanted to get people's thoughts on. Rather than switch to a performance food during the season, why not supplement his regular food with an energy bar or food supplement as needed. Anybody do this? I haven't looked too deep into it, but it seems there are a lot of options for energy bars and supplements that can be added to food like a powder. 

What do you think of this idea as opposed to switching foods or mixing in a different food during the hunting season? Seems most of the guys in the upland section simply feed their dogs the performance food (something like a 30/20) year round. 

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Here is what I feed my dog and I am very happy with the results:

September-January:
Canidae Grain Free Pure Elements
32/18

February-August:
Canidae All Life Stages
24/14.5

There is a lot of good information out there on quality dog foods. This site was helpful when I was making my decisions:
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Ive had multiple Veterinarians recommend *Purina Pro Plan Sport*.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

lastflight said:


> Here is what I feed my dog and I am very happy with the results:
> 
> September-January:
> Canidae Grain Free Pure Elements
> ...


Thanks. How has your dog done with the two transitions every year?


----------



## mkubiak (Feb 21, 2006)

Purina exclusive lamb and rice for my dog.


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

Another vote for PPP.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

I feed Dr. Tims Persuit all year long. They don't sell it in stores, but Chewy.com autoships a bag every 6-8 weeks or whenever you want it.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Lamarsh said:


> Thanks. How has your dog done with the two transitions every year?


No issues at all. I just transition the food over the course of 2-3 days.


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

cronkdre said:


> I feed Dr. Tims Persuit all year long. They don't sell it in stores, but Chewy.com autoships a bag every 6-8 weeks or whenever you want it.



I use Chewy.com as well. I buy 2 bags for free shipping. Can't beat their price at any store, and it's delivered in 2-3 days


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

Dr.Tims pursuit for my girl. Get it from a guy who gets it by the pallet but can order from Chewy.com. great food!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

cronkdre said:


> I feed Dr. Tims Persuit all year long. They don't sell it in stores, but Chewy.com autoships a bag every 6-8 weeks or whenever you want it.


I had my choices lined up for Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete or the Victor Hi-Pro, but I just read about Dr. Tim's. I'm very impressed. 

With all the recent issues with Chinese ingredients causing issues (and no practical way to make sure that doesn't happen) I really appreciate his guarantee that all protein, fat and carbohydrate ingredients are of North American origin. A lot of the great food brands say "Made in the USA," but we all know that doesn't mean the corn gluten, meals, and other ingredients didn't come from China. 

I also like that Dr. Tim is a veterinarian (graduate from MSU) and a musher from the UP that started the company in his garage in the Yoop using a cement mixer. Finding that out was sort of icing on the cake. 

His Pursuit product (a 30/20) looks like the ticket, but it's nice to know that he has one notch up (the Momentum, a 35/25) if you really run your dogs hard and often. 

It's funny (and arguably sad) that I put this much thought and concern into my gun dog's diet, but at the same time don't do much for my own


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

I feed 2 pointers, 1 lab and a Yorkie Purina Pro Plan Performance (All Life Stages) from puppy to adulthood year round. I see no reason to change throughout the seasons. 

Mike


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

Lamarsh said:


> I had my choices lined up for Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete or the Victor Hi-Pro, but I just read about Dr. Tim's. I'm very impressed.
> 
> With all the recent issues with Chinese ingredients causing issues (and no practical way to make sure that doesn't happen) I really appreciate his guarantee that all protein, fat and carbohydrate ingredients are of North American origin. A lot of the great food brands say "Made in the USA," but we all know that doesn't mean the corn gluten, meals, and other ingredients didn't come from China.
> 
> ...


Yep and it costs the same as any of the other premium dog foods. And like I said you don't have to go to the store or worry about paying just order from Chewy and they withdraw the money and send you a bag automatically and it ships in a couple days. I don't even think about it any more just get an email every 8 weeks saying your bag is on the way.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Purina Pro Plan 30/20 all year round. Switching foods messes with there digestive system for a few days if you keep switching.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

cronkdre said:


> Yep and it costs the same as any of the other premium dog foods. And like I said you don't have to go to the store or worry about paying just order from Chewy and they withdraw the money and send you a bag automatically and it ships in a couple days. I don't even think about it any more just get an email every 8 weeks saying your bag is on the way.


I'm going to place an order soon. We should all keep in mind with dog food delivery during the summer months to make sure that food doesn't sit outside for much longer than 30 mins in warm weather. Could get tricky for folks who aren't home during the day.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Nutri-Source Grain Free Chicken Adult (Lamb sensitive dog)

Used to feed pro plan back in the day and dog started getting sick, come to find out they started loading it with filler. It also has a vitamin K supplement Menadione which isn't that great for your dog.


I just feed more during high activity times (Hunting season). I think it's more about the quality of food you're providing to your dog rather than the fat/protein content. Just like buying protein for yourself, you can buy normal whey, which is garbage or you buy and isolate which is clean and healthy.


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

Go Dr Tims and you will never look back!


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Nutri-Source Grain Free Chicken Adult (Lamb sensitive dog)

Used to feed pro plan back in the day and dog started getting sick, come to find out they started loading it with filler. It also has a vitamin K supplement Menadione which isn't that great for your dog.


I just feed more during high activity times (Hunting season). I think it's more about the quality of food you're providing to your dog rather than the fat/protein content. Just like buying protein for yourself, you can buy normal whey, which is garbage or you buy and isolate which is clean and healthy.


----------



## thefishpimp (Feb 8, 2011)

I have fed my lab Call of the Wild since he was a pup. He's done real well on it. Grain free, 32/19. Like others I feed year round and bump the quantity up during season. Here is a pic of the back of the bag.


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

your dog may not do well on what others do..mine did not do great on dr tims...doing very good on PPP(there is a reason a ton of trainers use it) but may switch to an American made product for a try...30/20 all year long i was told by numerous trainers..may try Victor 26/18 again or go back to Exclusive 30/20...


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

choc24/7 said:


> your dog may not do well on what others do..mine did not do great on dr tims...doing very good on PPP(there is a reason a ton of trainers use it) but may switch to an American made product for a try...30/20 all year long i was told by numerous trainers..may try Victor 26/18 again or go back to Exclusive 30/20...


That's definitely true--he was on Blue Wilderness at first and did terrible on that (50% of his dumps were loose, and he had TERRIBLE gas all the time). 

I will first try him out with what I think is best for him, and if that doesn't work out, I will work my way down the line from there. I'll eventually pick between Dr. Tim's, Victor, Diamond Naturals or PPP. I have heard lots of great things about PPP, but I don't like how corn gluten meal is the second ingridient in the PPP Sport... but they do make a PPP Natural that is corn/grain free, but I don't think they make that in a high protein/fat product (I don't see it on the website). I'm not one of those gluten alarmists, but I just think there are better proteins out there to have as the second ingredient in a dog food, and it seems dogs often develop a gluten allergy later in life and need to switch foods, but after having to spend visits to the vet trying to isolate a problem that ends up being a gluten allergy.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

My shorthair would spend his day rooting through the garbage and drinking from the toilet if he had his way. I think we are over thinking it a little if we are worried about fillers and country of origin etc.....


----------



## uppower (Aug 16, 2010)

Lots of diarrhea from Dr Tims! Wife's a vet if you go that route beware of gas and loose stool!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

DirtySteve said:


> My shorthair would spend his day rooting through the garbage and drinking from the toilet if he had his way. I think we are over thinking it a little if we are worried about fillers and country of origin etc.....


Well, sometimes my lab eats his own poop, that doesn't mean I shouldn't try to fuel him with the best stuff possible, because I'm going to be asking him to give me his all in the field. 

As far as the country of origin goes, there has been some really bad stuff come out of China, so it does concern me. To boot, I don't trust any nation to manufacture the ingredients for my dog's food that has a holiday where people round up stray dogs (and missing pets) and torture them and then eat them.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Lamarsh said:


> Well, sometimes my lab eats his own poop, that doesn't mean I shouldn't try to fuel him with the best stuff possible, because I'm going to be asking him to give me his all in the field.
> 
> As far as the country of origin goes, there has been some really bad stuff come out of China, so it does concern me. To boot, I don't trust any nation to manufacture the ingredients for my dog's food that has a holiday where people round up stray dogs (and missing pets) and torture them and then eat them.


I assume you are talking about the dog eating festival in Yulin? Don't let the Peta groups that sensationalize stories to ridiculous extremes skew your view of a billion people in a nation. I am sure there have been some horrifying things done to a few animals in china.......but just as horrifying things are done in American inner cities. It doesn't mean that 90% of the people aren't decent people with good intentions like you and I. I happen to work with many people from China and I deal with Chinese daily since my company has merged with a Chinese company. I will admit I was aprehensive when the merger happened.....but every person I deal with seems to be a pleasant honest hard working person that actually really look up to americans. They respect us as a nation, and they strive to be like us.


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

DirtySteve said:


> My shorthair would spend his day rooting through the garbage and drinking from the toilet if he had his way. I think we are over thinking it a little if we are worried about fillers and country of origin etc.....


well,,if you look at china and the probs they have had lately and in the past it is not a phobia to be wary....and my older goes bald with grainy foods...not a bad idea to be cautious when you have alot of $$$ invested...


----------



## DCRanger (Aug 10, 2011)

Pro Plan Performance for two Labs and one Griff. Couldn't be happier after using taste of the wild, fromms, TSC 4Health, etc. on PPP, the dogs love it and best of all, stools are smaller, regular and roll into my poop scoop like tootsie rolls. Get it deliverd to your door on chewy.com.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Diamond has had too many recalls for me to trust them with my dog.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Purina pro plan all stages 30/20 that's what I feed my dog and have great results. In the off season I feed her pro plan savor


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

DirtySteve said:


> My shorthair would spend his day rooting through the garbage and drinking from the toilet if he had his way. I think we are over thinking it a little if we are worried about fillers and country of origin etc.....


I disagree, if you ate McDonalads every day how would you end up? Fillers are no different than a preservative.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Started with PPP but didn't care for it. Switched to TOTW and I'm happy with that.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Victor Grain free salmon and sweet potato.


----------



## Clutch (Aug 25, 2009)

I would say Dr. Tim's is a good choice to try (every dog is different, of course). I've fed my Vizsla & Lab Dr. Tim's Pursuit & have no regrets (both dogs have done great with it).

I've emailed Dr. Tim to ask questions & he has been very quick to respond! I would suggest emailing him if you have any specific questions or concerns ([email protected]).


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Orijen is what I feed my lab.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

These two knuckleheads do well on PPP 30/20.









Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

Both these guys are on Triple P as well. Year round, I do cut back on quantity for the older less active dude outside of season.


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll give another vote for Dr Tims. Both my lab and setter have been doing well on it for about 2 years. But on the same token I'd go with whatever your dog does well with. My buddies dog is on Pro Plan and he loves it.

My childhood lab ate $10 bags of pedigree til the day he died so who knows... now we're buying $60 bags of food


----------



## Birddoggem (Jul 25, 2016)

I use orijen deer or salmon salmon gives bad breath. During season I like to use the duck and goose, seems to make him more bird hungry.


----------

